# Please help!



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8107 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 886 GB (833 GB Free); D: 24 GB (23 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo G70-80
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Enabled and Updated

My computer ran a test today then came up on Lenovo Solution Center. Failed Storage devices, Target Read test, Random seek test, Smart Short self test. sm1000lm024 hn-m101mbb-931.51 gbs, Result Code-whd01voom-um7vki. Before this when running updates for my laptop I got error code0x8e5e03fa. I was told I need a engineer. I can not afford this so is there anything I can do to fix this myself. I am not a computer genius.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the screen after the test has completed you should have something like this
Send please a copy of that image with your reply









I especially need the last section of this - but the whole image would be better
Does the computer still boot and load windows


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

I am so sorry but I tried to copy - but I don't know how. can you tell me how?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. please answer the question
2. Where is scan agent log from it is unreadable is this ScanAgent some third party software you have installed
3. Do you have something similar to what I posted on the screen
If so copy carefully the details in the diagnostics box and post those please
copy the result code EXACTLY as it appears and post it exactly as that please


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB - 931.51 GBs
Result Code: WHD01V00I-UM7VKI
Device Information
SMART Status Test
Passed

Targeted Read Test
Failed

Random Seek Test
Passed

Funnel Seek Test
Passed

SMART Short Self Test
Failed

SMART Drive Self Test
Passed

Video Card


Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500
Result Code: WVC003000-UM7VKI
Device Information
Video Memory Test
Passed

Mathematical Operations Test
Passed

Texture Pipeline Test
Not Applicable

Wireless

I hope this is what you needed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Please* answer the question I asked on my first reply and asked again on my last


> Does the computer still boot and load windows


and now this question I asked on my last post


> Where is scan agent log from it is unreadable is this ScanAgent some third party software you have installed


It would be easier to make progress if you read my replies carefully and answered all I ask
Please remember that all I have to work with is what you tell me and hopefully my knowledge


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

I am sorry Yes my computer boots up and load windows.

Also scan agent log is a third party that said they would fix my problem Error 0x8e5e03fa for 39.95. then told me it would cost 400.00 for the engineer. I tried to delete all there junk they put on my computer. I was scammed.

Also what I sent you was what I received after the scan was done. It has the codes on each one.

I am sorry I am not a computer wiz.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not worry about your lack of computer knowledge
I will guide you through everything

Did this scam appear as a popup to which you responded or was it something you found on a web search and then you approached them.
If the latter please give me the URL of what you found
that is the web address


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

(If the latter please give me the URL of what you found
that is the web address)
Sorry I do not understand were I could find this.


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sorry I found it on the web.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well can you then answer the question was it a popup to which you responded on the desktop
OR was it your search for the answer to the update problem and you contacted them


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK well please find it again and obviously do not ask them again for help but when you find it send me their web address


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

oh yes I am going to report them to Better Business in Chicago, IL USA. I printed all my contact with them. And after they were in my computer this second problem came up. FixError.com/0xe5e03fa, bridge, The company name they use is Reimage, but there address is Cleverbridge, Inc., 350 N. Clark, Suite 700, Chicago, Il 60654. They said they are going to refund me.
There web page was.......... How to fix 0x8e5e03fa - Download The fix (recommended)
Fix it with these 3 Easy Steps, The information is intended for beginning to intermediate computer users. Then I have the page I went to fix my problem and download 0x8e5e03fa error repair tool. It did not work and when I called them to tell them I still had the problem they said it was a third party problem and it would cost me another 400.00 US dollars to have a engineer fix it. Then I realized I as being scammed and asked for a refund. I took about 4 hours of her bull to finale stop talking and said they would refund me. It was on the web after I typed in the error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OKAY
1. Do you have a flash pen - a usb flash drive
2. Do you have another computer in the household
3. If the answer to both is yes then secure your important personal data such as your docs, pics and music
4. Do this by copying them to the flash pen drive and then from there to the other computer
5. I do not expect the data to be lost but that MUST be your first step
6. When you have done that we will run some apps and tests to sort out the problem and hopefully leave all in good order


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

okay before I answer your questions let me tell you I just received another problem in my box it says I should check Sysinfo.exe. I looked it up and it says I have a worm or malware.
I think I have a usb flash drive my son got it for me. I do not have another laptop or computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

WHICH box


> in my box it says I should check Sysinfo.exe


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

When my computer did a virus ck. it tells me to go to File.net and it explains it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ignore that
DO THIS NOW
Go to *Settings * > *Update & security* > *Windows Defender* > *Select Scan Offline*.


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Okay The first time I did it said there is a problem and restarted my computer. Then when it came back I tried it again and now my pc did a quick scan then restarted. Very slow my computer is running.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you sure you selected OFFLINE scan


> *Select Scan Offline*


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes I thought I did what should it have done?


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

I wrote it done so I would not screw it up. Laughing


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Down


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It should have given you this screen shown on the second and third images on this link
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/offline-scan-using-windows-defender


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well I will try it again let you know what happens.


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

I am sorry I tried it again then my friend said if I had another antivirus I had to cancel and put windows defender as my main virus checker. So I did that and then tried again. It went back to the same as before I had to run it twice. Then restarted my computer each time I do its gets slower. Now I tried to copy but it would not let me. I go to setting, then update & security, then click on Windows Defender ( That's on the left hand side ) should I then go into windows defender (which in the first paragraph on the right side) or should just go to my browser and type in the www you gave me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your friend is wrong you do not have to do so to run a offline scan
You do not need to type anything in the browser url you simply click on that link and it shows you how the Defender off line scan works
However as it appears you MAY have acquired a collection of unwanted software from the site you chose to use I now recommend you go to our Malware forum
FOLLOW these instructions and open a topic there.
Please provide in that post a link to this topic

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...before-posting-for-help-in-this-forum.943214/


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

I am sorry I did not forget about you but today is not a good day for me. I will try to back up my important things then get back yo you.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

You've got this, froggie2!


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> You've got this, froggie2!


Yes I did


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Your friend is wrong you do not have to do so to run a offline scan
> You do not need to type anything in the browser url you simply click on that link and it shows you how the Defender off line scan works
> However as it appears you MAY have acquired a collection of unwanted software from the site you chose to use I now recommend you go to our Malware forum
> FOLLOW these instructions and open a topic there.
> ...


Okay I did as you asked what is the next step.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I do not understand


> Okay I did as you asked what is the next step.


Do you mean what do you do
If so


> However as it appears you MAY have acquired a collection of unwanted software from the site you chose to use I* now recommend you go to our Malware forum*
> FOLLOW these instructions *and open a topic there.*


*Also I am confused, as to if I have missed something*


> You've got this, froggie2!


and you reply


> Yes I did


Has there been a development in the problem that I have missed please?


----------



## froggie2 (Oct 15, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Sorry I do not understand
> 
> Do you mean what do you do
> If so
> ...


I am sorry I must of misunderstood you sorry to bother you. I will move on thanks for all your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am trying to say please post now in the malware forum so that an expert in Malware detection and removal can analyse your system for you and ensure it is clean
I am not authorised to deal with the issue
I can only ask you to run basic scans and I feel that with the now developed inability to copy - etc
you may have acquired an infection

I cannot understand why you are thinking you have to say sorry


> sorry to bother you. I will move on thanks for all your help


you are not bothering me at all I am only too pleased to try and help


----------

